# West Country Cat Show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Are there any members here going to the show on Sat 17th Jan, exhibitors or just visiting? Would be nice to meet up for a chat, best wishes................Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We took both Darcy and Charlie to the west country show and had a very good day tooDARCY was awarded second place + 2 misc seconds and Charlie had a first place and 3 seconds. so we were very pleased, it was such a busy show this year compared to last year, in one of Charies classes there were 12 cats entered, it was so good to finallyget to a show after the xmas break.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone with your Results Chris, Glad you enjoyed the Show


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Great results Darcy & Charlie, well done xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Darcy and Charlie and of course you Chris their very devoted slave,so glad you had a great day and with fab achievements..muchly deserved


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you all, here's a couple of pics of Charlie with his rossettes from the weekend.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

wow :w00t:!! what a butiful boy! Congratulations.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

he looks very smug and pleased with himself!:laugh:


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Chris.

Hubby took our boy Sunny who also got 2nd in his open (slightly gutted)
& 1st in his side class against the same cat! (how does that work?)

I'm not at all bitter though! 

I didn't go as I was on kitten watch & late sat evening/sunday morning 6 bouncy bengals were born into the world, so that more than makes up for our disappointment on missing out on another CC.

Anyway lovely Rosettes & Charlie definately looks like he's saying - 
Yes I Know darling, I'm fabulous! :thumbup1:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Christina, i did look for you, well congratulations on both the kittens and the show, we had exactly the same thing happen to charlie lol he got a first in misc class and the cat that got 1st in open got a second lmao....i cant work them out at times , it was very busy there, a lot more cats than last year , in one of charlies classes there were 12 entries , but we enjoyed the day, anyway good luck with the kittens, ...........chris


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Well done to you all what lovely cats very photogenic
I took my boy bo he got his 3rd pc and bob + a 1st and 2nd in misc classes so i was very pleased .
I didn't see alot of him though I was helping with the raffle we made around £406 for the club so a good day . I probably spoke to you I was going up and down the rows asking if any one would buy a raffle ticket so
:thumbup: Hiya again.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply chris, huge congrats to you and the boys. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

